# Christmas Mice!



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

We took the Macy and Moo to go see Santa!!!

I would like some treats for Christmas Santa!!!! 









Moo says 'I dont like thiss!' 









Madonna says 'oh haiiiiiiii' 









Macy says 'Oo i was not just going to try and climb out? whach you talkin bout?'


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

awww lovely cheered me up that thanks


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aww! So cute! Made my day


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Hehe  Thats great!!  It was so much fun!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Funneee! Very cute. I love the pix with captions; it's the sort of thing I like to do as well.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks!!!! They are sooo spoiled


----------



## mumseymouse (Dec 11, 2010)

How cute!!!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Was it a bring your pet to take a picture with Santa day? I've had dog pictures, but I never thought to being mice!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

That's such a good idea! They're really cute


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

He was at petsmart!! My friend works their and told us to come in!


----------

